# Decent shots this am



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Hit the Harbor early this am to find low tides, pretty sunrise and a lot of birds!
Really my first time targeting birds and they are pretty tough to get close to.
All birds shot with 7d and 100-400l shooting into the sunrise let me know I've got a few dust spots to clean up!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*here is a few more*

few more from this am


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

i paint, birds in particular. these photos are wonderful and I expect to use one or two of these for subjects. Great work!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

That first shot is my favorite. Yeah, its hard to find cooperative birds sometimes. Sometimes you just have to sit and wait for them to come to you.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I love shots 1 and 2 of the blue heron. One of my favorite birds and you did a great job!!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Oh Wow is the first thing I said to myself when opening this thread up.

Beautiful pics, Shaky. Those colors are absolutely stunning.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Excellent*

Nice shots.

Griz


----------



## seawolfe (Feb 18, 2013)

Great images, the colors are beautiful!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Very nice work on some of these. Just love the soft warm early morning light.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Very nice work.


----------



## FishyLady (Dec 18, 2014)

These are some truly beautiful shots! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. Good job.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Beailtiful morning colors.


----------

